# Pessary



## Swilliams722 (Apr 12, 2012)

We had a Medicare patient come in and for a pessary...she decided she just wanted to purchase it and insert herself because she has had one for many years and knows how to do it.  Can we just sell her the pessary ourselves and not bill Medicare?


----------

